# Preventive 99381-99397



## shelly12 (Aug 25, 2010)

If a patient is seen for a general exam and the provider states to return 10-12 months and PRN, or just states return in 12 months, but doesn't state here for yearly exam we have been assigning the 99381-99397.  We are not able to find anything that states the documentation has to say "patient seen for yearly exam".  Does anyone know of any particular reference materials we can go to?


----------

